# LOW AMH



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello ladies
Any advice for how to increase low AMH? (low egg count) by herbs or pills? Thanks in advance


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello odashwood,

I don't think there is a way to increase low AMH as such, but I recall my consultant told me to take vitamin D.  To be honest, k can't remember why, as it was 4 years ago. 

Hopefully someone else on here will have more info/ideas xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't help with 1st hand experiences, but from what I have read acupuncture, DHEA, vit D, and RPR may help improve egg quality. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikkie (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi all..have you tried reflexology? X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I do not have any personal experiences with reflexology, but it is helps anybody, it's awesome


----------

